# Pipe Carrying Cases



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I was browsing around and saw some pipe carrying cases at.Premier Pipes

They're "leatherette" not leather but for the price they look pretty practical.

I know several people, including myself, are wishing for a case from "Santa".


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Those look good and look practical. I don't buy anything made out of leather, so one of those would be perfect for my needs. Good find!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Is leatherette like that good synthetic leather that has most the properties of leather, except it melts, or is it more like vinyl?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I know several people, including myself, are wishing for a case from "Santa".


if you get one and I don't, I call dibs on your rook sack!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for the linky, Blake. Excellent find!


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I went out and bought a simple 7 dollar pleather combo case a couple of days ago. It works pretty well, holds everything I need. The only thing is the seal, right now I have three star blue in the case, which is like sawdust to begin with, but I'm afraid the seal isn't good enough to keep in much moisture. I have a pouch on my wish list too, maybe I should take it off....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's a good looking case. I need to get one. I have 2 pipes as of now, but if I am going to get serious, I will need at least 4-5 pipes so that I can smoke a few different blends.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a good looking case. I've had my eye on that one.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheeto said:


> I went out and bought a simple 7 dollar pleather combo case a couple of days ago. It works pretty well, holds everything I need. The only thing is the seal, right now I have three star blue in the case, which is like sawdust to begin with, but I'm afraid the seal isn't good enough to keep in much moisture. I have a pouch on my wish list too, maybe I should take it off....


Put one of those little humidifier discs in the pouch. It will keep your tobacco well hydrated for a few days.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are decent cases for the money.
I have a smaller 3-pipe case, but in reality I can only carry two pipes in it without having the bowls knock each other around.
I really wish I opted for a 4 or 5 pipe case instead.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i have a 4 pipe case, but they have to be small straight billiards to carry 4.
i saw a hard sided pipe case on ebay and neglected to buy it... duh. haven't seen one since.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

IHT said:


> i have a 4 pipe case, but they have to be small straight billiards to carry 4.
> i saw a hard sided pipe case on ebay and neglected to buy it... duh. haven't seen one since.


Sorry for the thread jack here, but....you might want to think about a pelican case. They make sweet travel cases for pipes and cigars both! The adjustable foam works great to form fit pipes.
http://www.pelican-case.com


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

At the KC pipe show, they had some roll-up pipe cases ..... I can't seem to find any on the web .... probably should have bought one while I was there. They hold ... like ... 20 or so pipes very comfortably, roll up, and buckle closed. They had a used one there .. was all lambskin ... dark maroon ... $50. ..... I've been kicking myself a bit that I didn't pick it up.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

monsoon said:


> At the KC pipe show, they had some roll-up pipe cases ..... I can't seem to find any on the web .... probably should have bought one while I was there. They hold ... like ... 20 or so pipes very comfortably, roll up, and buckle closed. They had a used one there .. was all lambskin ... dark maroon ... $50. ..... I've been kicking myself a bit that I didn't pick it up.


Here are two that I have come across:

http://www.finepipes.com/view_item.php?pipeID=1158&refer=/accessories_center.php?view=&offset=8

http://www.mccranies.com/accessories_pipebag.html

Then there are these that are awesome (but not rollup):

http://www.smokingpipes.com/accessories/ultimate/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=15044

http://www.smokinholsters.com/extreme816.htm


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Those are damn nice .... and they know it. ($) .... thanks for the linkage.



jgros001 said:


> Here are two that I have come across:
> 
> http://www.finepipes.com/view_item.php?pipeID=1158&refer=/accessories_center.php?view=&offset=8
> 
> ...


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

If you only need to carry 2 pipes, the Castleford 2 pipe carrier is hard to beat. We carry these (as well as a 4 pipe case and some Buffalo roll-ups) and mine is small enough with a meer and a briar in it to carry everywhere I go in my computer case.

Room for two pipes, pipe tool, tobacco pouch (comes with) pipe cleaners, zippo pipe lighter and business cards. I've even stopped carrying a business card holder in my case and pulling out my pipe case instead when pipel want cards.

http://www.tobacco-barn.com/p-3881-castleford-pipe-pouch-small.aspx


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

glassjapan said:


> Sorry for the thread jack here, but....you might want to think about a pelican case. They make sweet travel cases for pipes and cigars both! The adjustable foam works great to form fit pipes.
> http://www.pelican-case.com


yep, i've used them for cigars, and have tons of buddies that have 'em. hell, i have one at work for my other laptop harddrive that i have to carry around... and a couple that are red for our classified stuff.

i thought i looked at their site and didnt' see any specifically designed for pipes. i'll look again.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

They don't really have any just for pipes, but with that Pick ‘N Pluck foam of theirs, you can make it just right. :tu


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I use a small aluminum pistol case. picked it up at gander mountain store a few years ago. its lined with egg shell foam and you dont have to cut it out just set your pipes in it and close it. Holds them nice and secure. I think i paid about 30 bucks for it. It even has a small area on the side thats for holding boxes of ammo and it works great for tins of tobacco and claeners.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> i have a 4 pipe case, but they have to be small straight billiards to carry 4.
> i saw a hard sided pipe case on ebay and neglected to buy it... duh. haven't seen one since.


Here is a pretty sweet hard sided case I found while looking around: http://www.mrbundles.com/product_info.php/products_id/1491

Looks to be a Pelican with some mods.

edit: sorry for the size of the pic


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

That Pipe Guardian is sweet! Wouldn't that be a cool gift from Santa!?!?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

THAT is the one i saw on ebay...
thanks for the legwork. i couldn't find it anywhere.


----------

